# organic food



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

Is organic food easily found in Dubai?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a couple of organic supermarkets, there's a big one in Dubai Mall on the Lower Ground floor.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> There's a couple of organic supermarkets, there's a big one in Dubai Mall on the Lower Ground floor.


Geant and Carrefour have small sections


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

If you live in the Greens, there is one there as well. 
However, I don't know if Organic foods are worth it here as I was informed that UAE laws don't allow foods and meats to be injected with chemicals or hormones, but again, I was 'told.'


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> If you live in the Greens, there is one there as well.
> However, I don't know if Organic foods are worth it here as I was informed that UAE laws don't allow foods and meats to be injected with chemicals or hormones, but again, I was 'told.'


Organic is not only chemicals or hormones.

For instance, this week end, I wanted to buy biscuits for my baby daughter. There were 5 different kinds of specific baby food, and 1 organic. All 5 non organic brands were composed of "cereals, palm oil, sugar" as the 3 main ingredients.

Only the "organic" one contained ingredients I'd want to feed my baby (ie, not the healthiest fat, and no added sugar as the third main component !). Granted, they were 3 times the price of the regular brands. But then again, I don't intend her to get fat on the stuff, just to have one a day around 10 AM if she's hungry...


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

hi
as every one note: all most the mega super markets and carfoors has organic food
also and spicealy in union Coop. this you could find in all the areas in dubai and you could cheak them sit on internet
but i belive you will not find all kind of food, you will find some thing and you will miss some
regards


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

TXTeacher said:


> Is organic food easily found in Dubai?


We buy organic most of the time and the choices, though not as good as what you would get back home, are not very bad. Organic super market in Greens and Dubai mall is a good place to start with and you get 20% discount on 3rd Saturday of every month. With the discount, sometimes the prices are even cheaper than Carrefour!

Geant and waitrose do some organic section though the choices are rather limited.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Bumble Box - providing locally produced "organic" food. (I put organic in quotes because I don't know what standards they use to enable them to call the fruits and vegetables organic.)

The aim is to provide *tasty, fresh, organic and LOCAL* fruit and vegetables at affordable prices.

Bumble Box Market is at the Dubai Garden Centre every Saturday from 9:30am – 1pm where you can meet and chat with the team. There will also be a number of other local food businesses who they deal with and will sell their tasty treats! For families there is a wonderful children’s play area, delicious food and the best coffee in Dubai.

Haven't been there, as I keep forgetting about it!!! They will be closed in August, but when they reopen they will be doing delivery of family boxes. Do a search and you can find out more about them (as I don't think I can post their link.)


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

VADXB said:


> We buy organic most of the time and the choices, though not as good as what you would get back home, are not very bad. Organic super market in Greens and Dubai mall is a good place to start with and you get 20% discount on 3rd Saturday of every month. With the discount, sometimes the prices are even cheaper than Carrefour!
> 
> Geant and waitrose do some organic section though the choices are rather limited.


Tell me more about this discount? What do you need to do to qualify?


----------

